# Leaf and Ale pick-ups



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Here are some things that came in today... and of course the last pic is the extras he sent It was a true pleasure doing business with him


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow awesome sticks and nice bonus! Enjoy!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-ups - and bonus!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Now those are some really great smokes, nice taste bro!!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Awesome pick up, the look tasty...Mike is a great BOTL, nice little hit there!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

whats not to like

Mikes the best


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great haul and what a bonus very nice


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

outstanding charles, made me drool a bit.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome pick ups. Love Illusione cigars and Tatuajes. Mike is top notch to do business with


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I've experienced it myself... Mike is an awesome guy to do business with!! 

Great haul Charles!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Great choices!:dribble::dribble:


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice pick ups man.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet haul!! Love those Tatuaje's.


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Great score Charles.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome pickup Charles!!Gotta love those VSGs :dribble:


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

:dribble:Hubba-Hubba:dribble:


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

looks just too good, can't wait to bumb of him


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow drooling. very nice


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice pickups Charles! That is class Mike!!!


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

I can't believe the wrapper color on the J-21's. Some of the darkest wrapper I've seen on a Tat since the Noella Reserva.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

leafandale said:


> I can't believe the wrapper color on the J-21's. Some of the darkest wrapper I've seen on a Tat since the Noella Reserva.


I agree... looked more like the Cojonu 06's i have than the other reserva's... Gonna let them sit awhile and the fire one up


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow!!! Great Haul.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Daayummmm


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice haul


----------

